# BMW Brand vehicle sales decrease again in June.



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Notable vehicle sales include the BMW 7 Series which increased 69.2 percent, the BMW 2 Series which increased 139.4 percent, and the BMW X3 which increased 69.5 percent.
> 
> "The mid-point to the year always brings some uncertainly about what may be ahead in the second half, so I'm very pleased to see several of our key models showing strong results in June," said Ludwig Willisch, President and CEO, BMW of North America. "The X1 and X3 are indicative of the still growing trend toward Sports Activity Vehicles, but the numbers also show that great cars like the BMW 7 Series and 2 Series have a strong appeal and following."
> 
> ...


Good news for the 7, the 2, and pre-owned. Consumers are not stupid, contrary to some opinions.


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

Are they down for other brands as well?


----------



## Autoworld (Apr 21, 2015)

All other brands are up (US sales) except for Acura. It's surprising that Infiniti sales are up considering their stale product line.


----------

